# How do you Adjust the HK416 Rear Sight?



## DA SWO (Oct 16, 2011)

Subject line says it all.

Helping build an M-4orgery and the builder wants HK Style sights.  Snagged a HK Rear Sight, and think I know how to adjust it, but figured asking was better in this case.


----------

